# I updated to 3.1, reinstalled hacks, but now Kindle is dead



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

So, since the jailbreak was ready, I wanted to update to 3.1. I first uninstalled the font hack and screen saver hacks, then uninstalled the older jailbreak. I installed the new 3.1, restarted my kindle, and then installed the new jail break and then the screensaver hack, which showed up fine, and the font hack, which loaded fine too.

But then I went to change the fonts, and when it came back to the screensaver after restarting, I moved the on switch and the box to enter my password never came up. I tried again, nothing worked. So, I held down the on switch to restart my kindle, and it restarted, but I still cannot get the password box to come up. I tried connecting my Kindle to my laptop to see if that would trigger the password box to come up, and it was connected since it was charging, but nothing else happened. 

So, I tried to restart my Kindle again and this came up:

"Collecting information. May take a min..
Will restart when done..
Please wait.."


And then it restarted. I cannot get the password box to pop up. Help please! Is there any way to force the password box to come up? I don't want to do a factory reset and lose everything, but if I can't even get the box to come up, I don't know what to do.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure why you want the password box to come up?

Are you referring to the Kindle password, or the wi-fi password?

Is the Kindle working properly otherwise?


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

No, my password. I have a password that I type in when I turn on the kindle. 

So, no...it's not working, or at least I don't know if it's working, because I can't get the password box to come up.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not used the function, so I am not certain..... Have you checked your setting to make sure it is still enabled?

Are you unable to check settings?

What _do_ you see?


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

No, you can only change that in the Settlings section, but it should still be working since whenever I had to restart after uninstalling and installing the hacks and update, the password thing still came up.

All I see is the screensaver. When I try to turn it on, the light will flash green, like it wants to start, but then nothing happens.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried holding the slider switch for 15-40+ seconds until it restarts?

How about removing the new hacks?

Last thing to do is call Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I tried that several times, I said in my post that I got this error:

"Collecting information. May take a min..
Will restart when done..
Please wait.."

I've never gotten that error before, it came up in that type-writter type of font.

I'm kinda worried about calling customer service since I have the 2 hacks on, and they won't want to help or be able to help with those on my kindle.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

You did slide the power switch just momentarily and it does not open the password box?  It just stays on the screensaver (I sometimes forget to slide the power switch when looking at the screensaver)

I have never installed a font hack.  Can you get to the Kindle as a usb drive from your computer?  And try working out issues/fonts that way?  

Have you tried entering your password even though the prompt box does not show up?  Maybe the FONT change hides the box but it is still kind of there but lurking

Since the font/screensaver hacks are more extensively supported on Mobileread, you might want to ask over there.  I know I've read folks have messed up the font stuff and been able to recover by fixing whatever.

I recall reading somewhere that the password can be bypassed but you may need to call KINDLE customer service.  I'm not sure I would admit I installed hacks but just say you cannot get the password box and see if they can help you through it.

Good luck


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

cloudyvisions said:


> I'm kinda worried about calling customer service since I have the 2 hacks on, and they won't want to help or be able to help with those on my kindle.


It could very well be that CS won't help due to the hacks.

Is the Kindle not getting beyond the error message?

I'd plug it in, let it charge overnight, then try to restart again in the morning, and hope for the best.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

OK, well I got off the phone with customer support and they are sending me a replacement Kindle, but they had no way of overriding the password and the guy was all confused over why the password box wouldn't come up. So, I think that aside from my Kindle books, I'm going to lose all of the info for my e-books I've bought from other sites and that really pisses me off. 

I can't get the Kindle to connect via USB no matter what I do, and I tried just typing in the password and again, no success. 


argggg, I'm so frustrated. I wasn't even going to update to 3.1 b/c it wasn't really necessary, but I figured with the new jailbreak what the heck. And it was working FINE before I changed the font! grrrr


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

cloudyvisions said:


> OK, well I got off the phone with customer support and they are sending me a replacement Kindle, but they had no way of overriding the password and the guy was all confused over why the password box wouldn't come up. So, I think that aside from my Kindle books, I'm going to lose all of the info for my e-books I've bought from other sites and that really pisses me off.
> 
> I can't get the Kindle to connect via USB no matter what I do, and I tried just typing in the password and again, no success.
> 
> argggg, I'm so frustrated. I wasn't even going to update to 3.1 b/c it wasn't really necessary, but I figured with the new jailbreak what the heck. And it was working FINE before I changed the font! grrrr


Ouch, so you didn't back up your docs folder before messing with the hacks? That's the first thing I did even before downloading the bin files for the hacks. I like the fonts on the K3 so have never looked at the font hacks, just the screensaver one.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, I should have done that...and actually, I usually do, but I just figured since everything was going so well, it wouldn't be necessary. 

I mean, technically both hacks installed just fine, it was just changing the font after it was installed that did me in. I should have just left it alone.


----------

